# Your biggest weakness?



## Hurt (May 17, 2019)

What’s your biggest weakness in life? 

Mine is that I try to do too much, to a fault. Instead of focusing solely on one thing and being the absolute best at it, I get distracted easily and try to take on too much, to my detriment.

The height of it was when I worked full time in corporate America, owned 3 restaurants, a real estate development company, tried to still hit the gym, and had a new born at home.

I slept 3 hours a night and started having suicidal thoughts. It had come to a head.

Reading “The One Thing” by Gary Keller helped me some in this regard, but everyday is an exercise in avoiding “shiny new object” syndrome and taking on more than I should.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 17, 2019)

Skunks. Not even kidding. 

I have a serious skunk phobia. Got sprayed when I was real young so I know first hand they are vicious beasts hell bent on world domination. You haven't lived until you've come face to face with a skunk. I see one and the hair on my neck stands up. When I bring the trash out at night, I should be looking for coyotes and junkies in my neighborhood (weird mix I know), but I'm on high alert for skunks. 

I tell my fam all the time - serial killers, shark attacks, house on fire -I'm coming for you. Skunk -you're on your own.


----------



## Gibsonator (May 17, 2019)

my biggest weakness is also my biggest strength. No matter what i focus on, good or bad, i am all in/full retard/no quit. That has gotten me far at my job, being a good father, the gym/my diet and now my relationship now that i am approaching those in a better way. Before moving all my focuses 110% towards positive things it was alchohol and let me tell ya i went full fukkin retard on that oh man. Glad those days are gone and I made the right choice to give it up before I lost it all.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 17, 2019)

Im a huge life long drug addict


----------



## bigdog (May 17, 2019)

work is my biggest weakness. I have allowed myself to get too stretched out now and its consuming way too much of my life. The money is awesome but it comes at a big price I pay in terms of being away from family a lot and stress that is killing me slowly.... Time to rethink and slow down some!


----------



## CJ (May 17, 2019)

Shutting my kids down when they try to speak. I need to let them know that their voices are heard, that they are important. 

It's awful, I'm aware of it. It is being addressed.


----------



## Long (May 17, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> Shutting my kids down when they try to speak. I need to let them know that their voices are heard, that they are important.
> 
> It's awful, I'm aware of it. It is being addressed.



Spent a couple years trying to get them to talk, a couple decades trying to shut them up

It can be hard when you just want to unwind. I try and tell my kids to really get my attention if I am doing something before they start babbling. I feel horrible when I am focusing on something and realize I have no ****ing idea what they just said to me.


----------



## hulksmash (May 17, 2019)

Hurt said:


> What’s your biggest weakness in life?
> 
> Mine is that I try to do too much, to a fault. Instead of focusing solely on one thing and being the absolute best at it, I get distracted easily and try to take on too much, to my detriment.
> 
> ...




*My biggest weakness:* My brain.​
Edit: I'm not comfortable sharing what was written, so edited out


----------



## BiologicalChemist (May 17, 2019)

Girls with perfect assess ...


----------



## hulksmash (May 17, 2019)

Forgot to add: Everyone here says to be realistic in life and that's all I'm doing.

I'll defend myself if someone acts like Bro Bundy and says I "want attention". 

Everyone needs to be realistic when it comes to memory, especially if you have edetic memory. You can't forget or stop memory without brain diseases or death. That's life and impossible to change.

I stated my biggest weakness. People won't like the only method to correct that weakness. I accept that.

Thanks


----------



## NbleSavage (May 17, 2019)

Job interview: "What's your greatest weakness?"


"Honesty."


"I don't think honesty is a weakness."


"I don't give a **** what you think."


----------



## hulksmash (May 17, 2019)

bigdog said:


> work is my biggest weakness. I have allowed myself to get too stretched out now and its consuming way too much of my life. The money is awesome but it comes at a big price I pay in terms of being away from family a lot and stress that is killing me slowly.... Time to rethink and slow down some!



That is awesome that you 1. Become aware of the weakness and 2. Set out to fix that weakness.

You are ahead of most people in this world!

How people can live and be unaware of their imperfections astound me.


----------



## hulksmash (May 17, 2019)

Long said:


> Spent a couple years trying to get them to talk, a couple decades trying to shut them up
> 
> It can be hard when you just want to unwind. I try and tell my kids to really get my attention if I am doing something before they start babbling. I feel horrible when I am focusing on something and realize I have no ****ing idea what they just said to me.



People get mad at me for telling them the solution:

Kids are like work dogs. A work dog fully submits and obeys if 100% of their energy is used up.

Kids, especially today, _never_ use all of their stored energy. Thus, they do not obey.

Decades ago, when lunch time meant "play time", and kids played outside once home from school to sunset, they were easier to control and obeyed like they should.

Parents scoff and believe they burn plenty of their children's energy, only to have proof they don't.

Just an interesting observation of mine while I raised 2 boys.

Edit: I am NOT saying CJ or Long don't parent correctly. You 2 werent part of this post.


----------



## hulksmash (May 17, 2019)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Skunks. Not even kidding.
> 
> I have a serious skunk phobia. Got sprayed when I was real young so I know first hand they are vicious beasts hell bent on world domination. You haven't lived until you've come face to face with a skunk. I see one and the hair on my neck stands up. When I bring the trash out at night, I should be looking for coyotes and junkies in my neighborhood (weird mix I know), but I'm on high alert for skunks.
> 
> I tell my fam all the time - serial killers, shark attacks, house on fire -I'm coming for you. Skunk -you're on your own.



You know I live in the country. Baby/really young skunks are so damn "cute".

I have been 24" away facing a skunk.

*As a last resort*, they spray. You'll be fine if you don't act like a predator.

You got conditioned from that experience to fear skunks. Evolution is so awesome-a bad experience as a child sticks with us forever. What a great way to protect against being eaten/killed.

Conditioning is so interesting.


----------



## CJ (May 17, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> People get mad at me for telling them the solution:
> 
> Kids are like work dogs. A work dog fully submits and obeys if 100% of their energy is used up.
> 
> ...



I don't like the words "submit and obey", but I get what you're saying, and I agree. Kids need to be kids again, get outside, climb trees, make friends, make mistakes and learn, get hurt, explore their world, etc...


----------



## Beserker (May 17, 2019)

My wife’s cooking.  Home made sausage gravy and biscuits, eggplant Parmesan, Enchiladas, Polish casserole.....mmmmm polissshh caassserrrole


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 17, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> Forgot to add: Everyone here says to be realistic in life and that's all I'm doing.
> 
> I'll defend myself if someone acts like Bro Bundy and says I "want attention".
> 
> ...


go fuk your self hulk ..almost all your post make me wanna puke


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 17, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> You know I live in the country. Baby/really young skunks are so damn "cute".
> 
> I have been 24" away facing a skunk.
> 
> ...



You sound like my wife haha


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 17, 2019)

another weakness i have is responding to any moron seeking attention whore that calls my name


----------



## Hurt (May 17, 2019)

BiologicalChemist said:


> Girls with perfect assess ...



Here here! Amen to that bro.


----------



## Hurt (May 17, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> You got conditioned from that experience to fear skunks. *Evolution is so awesome*-a bad experience as a child sticks with us forever. What a great way to protect against being eaten/killed.
> 
> Conditioning is so interesting.



That’s not evolution. That’s adaptation, which is a very different biological phenomenon. 

Evolution is an inter-generational process, adaptation is intra-generational.

It’s a pretty common mistake made by laypeople, but it just bugs me. I’m sure you understand.


----------



## Straight30weight (May 17, 2019)

Living someone else’s life


----------



## Hurt (May 17, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> Living someone else’s life



As in, living the life others expect you to live? Or actually mimicking the life of someone else?


----------



## Straight30weight (May 17, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> People get mad at me for telling them the solution:
> 
> Kids are like work dogs. A work dog fully submits and obeys if 100% of their energy is used up.
> 
> ...


You’re not wrong. My daughter and son are polar opposites when it comes to this. My daughter is insanely lazy and never uses any energy. My son does things that a 5 year old kid “should” do. He plays outside for hours, uses his imagination. Never does he use an electronic device, very little tv. When 8 o’clock comes around, he puts himself to bed. 

My daughter? Might as well save your breathe cuz she ain’t doing shit.


----------



## Straight30weight (May 17, 2019)

Hurt said:


> As in, living the life others expect you to live? Or actually mimicking the life of someone else?


Well, both right? I mimic the life that others want me to live. I fail at it occasionally, but that’s because it’s not the life I’m supposed to live.


----------



## snake (May 17, 2019)

Trying to do too much is right up there with trying to please everyone; they almost go hand in hand. 

I started a rule for myself at home; nothing gets started until something is finished. Sat morning is my leg day, it's also a chance to do shit around the house. I would start to trim the grass and get thinking about changing the cars oil... off to the auto store. Then while I'm there I may as well get a filter for the truck and some oil to do that. On the way home I'd pull in the hardware store for sand paper to finish a table I was making. There's some veggie seeds, I'll get them and plant them today too. Since I'm up this way, better stop for feed for the animals. Then the wife calls and says we need another 2 gal of milk so I swing by the grocery store. Oh look, they have that self-rising pizza I love on sale, I'll make that tonight. Better grab some donuts too.

End of the day I may have finally got the grass cut. Go the bed and realize all that shits out in the car. What the hell, I got nothing done!


----------



## hulksmash (May 17, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> go fuk your self hulk ..almost all your post make me wanna puke



1. Everyone knows+told you before that _you_ crave and need attention more than anyone. You always cry and whine like a girl. 

You complain about everything. You *always claim to be surrounded with hot women* and can't keep up with it. You must always put yoirself into every conversation.

You always have to give your opinion. You "brag" endlessly about how "hot" you are. You always have temper-tantrums like toddlers (and banned for it). You always talk about yourself like you're amazing. 

You're insecure and prove it with your words. You cry if your insecure behavior is brought up. You talk like a boy who is always bullied. You blow up if any flaw is brought up. You give up if you can't defend yourself. You resort to name-calling if you can't make logical responses. 

*You can't refute the above. You will use mockery and name calling. You will say "**** you, you **** ***" or similar. You will say "I'm done and not replying to his *** self" or similar.*

It's sad how insecure you are and how you cry like a toddler. You'll never act like a grown man. You'll never feel like a man. You'll always be stuck in a sad cycle of toddler behavior. You will never be able to defend yourself. You'll never understand logic. *I pity you and will always treat you as a young child, since that's what you want to be.*

I wish you the best.


2. I'm deleting my older post-I feel it's too revealing.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 17, 2019)

Them big girls


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 17, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> 1. Everyone knows+told you before that _you_ crave and need attention more than anyone. You always cry and whine like a girl.
> 
> You complain about everything. You *always claim to be surrounded with hot women* and can't keep up with it. You must always put yoirself into every conversation.
> 
> ...


you need more alone time in the sanctuary of wolves u goofy backwoods weirdo...


----------



## Hurt (May 17, 2019)

snake said:


> Trying to do too much is right up there with trying to please everyone; they almost go hand in hand.
> 
> I started a rule for myself at home; nothing gets started until something is finished. Sat morning is my leg day, it's also a chance to do shit around the house. I would start to trim the grass and get thinking about changing the cars oil... off to the auto store. Then while I'm there I may as well get a filter for the truck and some oil to do that. On the way home I'd pull in the hardware store for sand paper to finish a table I was making. There's some veggie seeds, I'll get them and plant them today too. Since I'm up this way, better stop for feed for the animals. Then the wife calls and says we need another 2 gal of milk so I swing by the grocery store. Oh look, they have that self-rising pizza I love on sale, I'll make that tonight. Better grab some donuts too.
> 
> End of the day I may have finally got the grass cut. Go the bed and realize all that shits out in the car. What the hell, I got nothing done!



I can definitely relate here man!


----------



## automatondan (May 17, 2019)

Myself. In all the different ways possible. Mostly subconscious stuff, but we are for sure our own worst enemies. One book I read called it "the crazy cycle."


----------



## hulksmash (May 17, 2019)

Hurt said:


> That’s not evolution. That’s adaptation, which is a very different biological phenomenon.
> 
> Evolution is an inter-generational process, adaptation is intra-generational.
> 
> It’s a pretty common mistake made by laypeople, but it just bugs me. I’m sure you understand.



Semantics.

Natural selection is evolution.

Ergo, conditioned behavior is evolution. 

I was speaking in generalities. 

You understand. I admit that uneducated people could be misled by my statement, but you know what I meant.

Did I word it to make my point clear? I'm still working on my tone and clarity in my posts.


----------



## hulksmash (May 17, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> you need more alone time in the sanctuary of wolves u goofy backwoods weirdo...



You did exactly what I said you would.

No more.

Hurt, my apologies. No more hijacking.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 17, 2019)

thanks for making my reps more hulk ..This board really dont like u more then u know


----------



## Hurt (May 17, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> Semantics.
> 
> Natural selection is evolution.
> 
> ...



Semantics are important and I’d expect you to know that.

Natural selection is the force by which evolution occurs, yes, but natural selection acts both on adaptations and random mutation. 

Conditioned behavior is not evolution. Conditioned behavior is adaptation. Adaptation is one mechanism by which species respond to their environment, that natural selection acts on, to cause evolution over time.

As someone who taught Adaptive Physiology and Evolutionary Biochemistry at the college level, this is not a point I will allow sloppy semantics on.

I expect more out of someone with a self-proclaimed eidetic memory.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 17, 2019)

Hurt said:


> Semantics are important and I’d expect you to know that.
> 
> Natural selection is the force by which evolution occurs, yes, but natural selection acts both on adaptations and random mutation.
> 
> ...


you prob just didnt comprehend what hes saying..


----------



## Long (May 17, 2019)

Hurt said:


> Semantics are important and I’d expect you to know that.
> 
> Natural selection is the force by which evolution occurs, yes, but natural selection acts both on adaptations and random mutation.
> 
> ...



Mutation can be positive, negative or neutral...
Lol, I love the subject of evolution. But I am self taught on the subject and my children who once thought I was a genius on the topic are one at a time stepping up above my level in the conversation. 
Proud and humbled.


----------



## German89 (May 17, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> another weakness i have is responding to any moron seeking attention whore that calls my name



Ahahahhaa.. bundy?


----------



## hulksmash (May 17, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> thanks for making my reps more hulk ..This board really dont like u more then u know



Oh, good reminder:

A big weakness that's likely equal to my brain is expecting others to treat me the same way I treat them: with selflessness, empathy, compassion, and no judgement. This is mainly in real-life; not really UG.

When I left my violent, sin-ridden life and *obsessively obeyed Jesus' 2 commandments (main one here is "love your neighbor as yourself")*, I assumed others would treat me the same.

No. Being selfless is not important to anyone. The only 2 commandments Jesus gave is not taken serious, even by Christians.

I never gave up and repeatedly gave people chances. I felt I was the *only human alive* that took Jesus' 2 rules serious.

The past few months I've been at a crossroads.

I don't want to feel like a "little bitch". I want to be a Christian, too.

Do I give up and treat others the way they deserve? Or do I not give up and follow the 2 rules that Jesus gave? Jesus was treated badly, mocked, ostracized, hurt, etc. 

I don't know how much more I can tolerate before I decide to turn a blind eye to others. I'm sick of it all. I still choose to be tough and follow Jesus and be an example of what a Christian is. I hope I continue.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 17, 2019)

German89 said:


> Ahahahhaa.. bundy?


yes lol..I cant help it some people i cant stand...My mommy and daddy didnt want me..I wanna kill myself boo hoo hoo.cry baby bitch shit...I cant stomach this garbage


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 17, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> Oh, good reminder:
> 
> A big weakness that's likely equal to my brain is expecting others to treat me the same way I treat them: with selflessness, empathy, compassion, and no judgement. This is mainly in real-life; not really UG.
> 
> ...


but can u kick my ass? thats a big hell no


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 17, 2019)

hulk u should put that same energy  as u do typing useless posts on ug into lifting and dieting..Mayb you will have the balls to post pics instead of talking about grams on grams..


----------



## hulksmash (May 17, 2019)

Hurt said:


> Semantics are important and I’d expect you to know that.
> 
> Natural selection is the force by which evolution occurs, yes, but natural selection acts both on adaptations and random mutation.
> 
> ...



You're correct that I do know that, as well as the rest.

I was too lazy to specify on causative variables and mechanics of evolution.

*I don't blame you one bit* for putting your foot down on "sloppy semantics".

Ironically, (as you know) I get all crazy over others if they're innacurate.

I promise not to be so lazy next time lol I guess I let the crap in my house distract me!


----------



## hulksmash (May 17, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> hulk u should put that same energy  as u do typing useless posts on ug into lifting and dieting..Mayb you will have the balls to post pics instead of talking about grams on grams..



Be respectful to Hurt and stop hijacking this thread with post after post trying to get my attention.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 17, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> Be respectful to Hurt and stop hijacking this thread with post after post trying to get my attention.


if i wanted to get your attention i would throw a few percocets on the floor


----------



## bigdog (May 17, 2019)

hurt I apologize too but im all out of poptarts and gotta run to the store... be right back brother!


----------



## DF (May 17, 2019)

Getting involved/married with/to the wrong woman.  It's been my thing since my first girlfriend ever.  I dated & married crazy ass bitches.  It took me 43 years to find the absolute love of my life & it's fantastic (and she's not nuts).  There are not many things worse to deal with than a woman with mental illness.


----------



## Long (May 17, 2019)

bigdog said:


> hurt I apologize too but im all out of poptarts and gotta run to the store... be right back brother!



Pop tarts with peanut butter


----------



## hulksmash (May 17, 2019)

DF said:


> Getting involved/married with/to the wrong woman.  It's been my thing since my first girlfriend ever.  I dated & married crazy ass bitches.  It took me 43 years to find the absolute love of my life & it's fantastic (and she's not nuts).  There are not many things worse to deal with than a woman with mental illness.



You speakin the truth there! Way too many bad females out there!


----------



## CJ (May 17, 2019)

Well this sure turned into a shit show! :32 (18)::32 (18)::32 (18):


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 17, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> Well this sure turned into a shit show! :32 (18)::32 (18)::32 (18):


not my fault..Now back to the action!


----------



## Long (May 17, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> Well this sure turned into a shit show! :32 (18)::32 (18)::32 (18):



I find the chaos quite nice.


----------



## Iron1 (May 17, 2019)

My biggest weakness is that I can't find the strength to ask for help, even when I desperately need it.


----------



## hulksmash (May 17, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> Well this sure turned into a shit show! :32 (18)::32 (18)::32 (18):



I also personally PMed Hurt apologizing for taking the bait and replying earlier.

Thread seems fine, honestly.

Maybe I should've said anger is my biggest weakness? Lol


----------



## hulksmash (May 17, 2019)

Iron1 said:


> My biggest weakness is that I can't find the strength to ask for help, even when I desperately need it.



I swear, if you don't PM me if you ever need help with anything, I will bring down plagues and catastrophes to your family and land

Uh, I mean, i'm free to PM if ever need help with anything!


----------



## Hurt (May 17, 2019)

Long said:


> Mutation can be positive, negative or neutral...
> Lol, I love the subject of evolution. But I am self taught on the subject and my children who once thought I was a genius on the topic are one at a time stepping up above my level in the conversation.
> Proud and humbled.



Yes it can be! Most is neutral and uninfluenced by selective pressures, but when it isn’t things get interesting!


----------



## Hurt (May 17, 2019)

Iron1 said:


> My biggest weakness is that I can't find the strength to ask for help, even when I desperately need it.



I hear you there brother


----------



## hulksmash (May 17, 2019)

Hurt said:


> Yes it can be! Most is neutral and uninfluenced by selective pressures, but when it isn’t things get interesting!



You may find it fun to read the present Fungi at Chernobyl.

Get this, bro-

The fungi *is radiotrophic*! Uses gamma radiation!


----------



## Hurt (May 17, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> You may find it fun to read the present Fungi at Chernobyl.
> 
> Get this, bro-
> 
> The fungi *is radiotrophic*! Uses gamma radiation!



...in my best Jeff Goldblum voice: “Life will find a way”


----------



## hulksmash (May 17, 2019)

Hurt said:


> ...in my best Jeff Goldblum voice: “Life will find a way”



Get this:

It's still not conclusive if the fungi, which use melanin, use complex pathways like photosynthesis, or use chemosynthesis pathways.

So awesome.

Edit: it's so awesome to me because gamma just destroys everything.

It gives the Hulk an actual scientific basis for working! Well I mean using gamma for energy production aspect


----------



## j2048b (May 17, 2019)

biggest weakness? ive got a few

being a d ick @ home, yelling to much (military background and drunk ass step dad that was a d ick) dont know how to be patient especially with my kids....

and always failing at this working out thing...countless money ive spendt with the intent of getting "healthy" or bigger, etc.... 

and last but not least

contentment ( being content with ones job, and body, and what i own)


----------



## German89 (May 17, 2019)

My weakness... well.. I can't name them all but, i love my baking


----------



## Viduus (May 17, 2019)

Spelling and grammar.


----------



## Jin (May 17, 2019)

I am selfish and lack empathy. 

*showing kindness =/= empathy.


----------



## Gadawg (May 17, 2019)

Im too insecure about my physique


----------



## Jin (May 17, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> Im too insecure about my physique



*confidence is your weakness


----------



## bigdog (May 17, 2019)

Long said:


> Pop tarts with peanut butter



close! I use cookie butter on mine LOL


----------



## BigGameHunter (May 17, 2019)

It’s a tie:

1. Shady Ladies 
2. This board

BTW I was wondering when Bundy and Hulk were going to go at it again. Seem like old times. 

Id like to party with Bundy and Hulk with YaYa and NSvg as backup. 

Carry on Bitches


----------



## Jin (May 17, 2019)

bigdog said:


> close! I use cookie butter on mine LOL


Trader Joe’s?


----------



## bigdog (May 17, 2019)

jin said:


> trader joe’s?



damn straight! The crunchy one!


----------



## hulksmash (May 17, 2019)

Unrelated:

I realized I was a hypocrite by claiming to be a Christian and then passing judgement on someone.

I apologize. I had a weak human moment.

Now back to the thread.


----------



## ccpro (May 18, 2019)

snake said:


> Trying to do too much is right up there with trying to please everyone; they almost go hand in hand.
> 
> I started a rule for myself at home; nothing gets started until something is finished. Sat morning is my leg day, it's also a chance to do shit around the house. I would start to trim the grass and get thinking about changing the cars oil... off to the auto store. Then while I'm there I may as well get a filter for the truck and some oil to do that. On the way home I'd pull in the hardware store for sand paper to finish a table I was making. There's some veggie seeds, I'll get them and plant them today too. Since I'm up this way, better stop for feed for the animals. Then the wife calls and says we need another 2 gal of milk so I swing by the grocery store. Oh look, they have that self-rising pizza I love on sale, I'll make that tonight. Better grab some donuts too.
> 
> End of the day I may have finally got the grass cut. Go the bed and realize all that shits out in the car. What the hell, I got nothing done!



Worth every word for the repost!  Snake, I wish I had your discipline ...I know self defeating!  Very wise words...take away.... "get it done!"

Oh yeah, my weakness is women...they make the world go round!


----------



## hulksmash (May 18, 2019)

snake said:


> Trying to do too much is right up there with trying to please everyone; they almost go hand in hand.
> 
> I started a rule for myself at home; nothing gets started until something is finished. Sat morning is my leg day, it's also a chance to do shit around the house. I would start to trim the grass and get thinking about changing the cars oil... off to the auto store. Then while I'm there I may as well get a filter for the truck and some oil to do that. On the way home I'd pull in the hardware store for sand paper to finish a table I was making. There's some veggie seeds, I'll get them and plant them today too. Since I'm up this way, better stop for feed for the animals. Then the wife calls and says we need another 2 gal of milk so I swing by the grocery store. Oh look, they have that self-rising pizza I love on sale, I'll make that tonight. Better grab some donuts too.
> 
> End of the day I may have finally got the grass cut. Go the bed and realize all that shits out in the car. What the hell, I got nothing done!



Has the rule helped stop that?

I do the same thing.

I'll start uaing your rule, too.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 18, 2019)

BigGameHunter said:


> It’s a tie:
> 
> 1. Shady Ladies
> 2. This board
> ...



I can get with this, Mate. That shite would be PPV material.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (May 18, 2019)

A smoking hot woman with red hair and green eyes is my weakness.  Even my wife knows that if such a woman were to ask me to have sex with her, I would not be the one saying "no".  IDK what it is about that combo, but it is responsible for wrecking many of my relationships throughout the years.


----------



## Cslogger515 (May 18, 2019)

Bigger girls when I drink to much that’s my number one weakness. I always wake up like dammit not again. Than quit going out for awhile cause I fear it will happen again.


----------



## dk8594 (May 18, 2019)

I am an introvert by nature who works in a profession where extroverts are preferred.  I can “turn it on” when required, but it is not my natural state of being and I have to constantly fight my natural tendency to be inward facing.


----------



## stonetag (May 18, 2019)

Biting off more than I can chew, both in work and home, and then following up with the pure refusal and stubbornness to ask for help. I always finish what I start, but usually end up sore, and ornery.


----------



## Straight30weight (May 18, 2019)

dk8594 said:


> I am an introvert by nature who works in a profession where extroverts are preferred.  I can “turn it on” when required, but it is not my natural state of being and I have to constantly fight my natural tendency to be inward facing.


Funny, I was literally thinking about this yesterday at work.


----------



## Yaya (May 18, 2019)

The gay epidemic

And Mai Tai’s


----------



## BrotherJ (May 18, 2019)

My own brain - my typical state of mind skews to the negative. I focus a lot on past regrets, negativity, pessimism etc...I've started taking an extra day off from the gym and ironically it's actually hindering my overall mental well-being because the gym is the one thing that makes me feel better since I stay away from all prescribed medications.


----------



## snake (May 18, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> Has the rule helped stop that?
> 
> I do the same thing.
> 
> I'll start uaing your rule, too.



Oh most definitely! Plus if I find open projects not laying around, I don't worry about them.


----------



## hulksmash (May 18, 2019)

snake said:


> Oh most definitely! Plus if I find open projects not laying around, I don't worry about them.



I just found a better tactic than your rule today

I vomit repeatedly since last night, it stops all movement!

Lol im tryin to feel better with jokes


----------



## Metalhead1 (May 18, 2019)

BrotherJ said:


> My own brain - my typical state of mind skews to the negative. I focus a lot on past regrets, negativity, pessimism etc...I've started taking an extra day off from the gym and ironically it's actually hindering my overall mental well-being because the gym is the one thing that makes me feel better since I stay away from all prescribed medications.



100% this.

I do the same thing as far as thoughts go. Its a constant struggle to keep mine from going the negative route out of pure habit.

Without dedicating most of my waking time to the gym, and the like, I would probably still be on depression and anxiety medications


----------



## Gibsonator (May 18, 2019)

when a negative thought or person pops in my head i visualize a big black X over it and the thought always goes away immediately. don't give power to the negativity it feeds off it.


----------



## hulksmash (May 18, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> when a negative thought or person pops in my head i visualize a big black X over it and the thought always goes away immediately. don't give power to the negativity it feeds off it.



I envy you. I wish it worked for my memories.

I'm still going to try your visual when an unwanted memory pops up again.


----------



## Jada (May 18, 2019)

Giving all the time but i never put myself first


----------



## German89 (May 18, 2019)

A few more weaknesses:

Good sales
Whiskey
Getting dicked down 
Shoes
Nail polish
Diet coke

I think that's it?


----------



## Gadawg (May 18, 2019)

I will add, cbd heavy indica strains.....


Im not sure why I ever poured all that toxic shit down my throat while this was available.  

I guess that's not a weakness because it's really just a powerful antioxidant that makes you feel great and sleep better, but if German is gonna talk dick, youre gonna hear about my love.


----------



## Gadawg (May 18, 2019)

Btw German, after reading number three I see that you and Gibs have a lot in common.  You guys should pm


----------



## Gibsonator (May 18, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> Btw German, after reading number three I see that you and Gibs have a lot in common.  You guys should pm



Excuse you, it's Gertrude, and I'm taken thankya very much :32 (15):


----------



## German89 (May 18, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> Btw German, after reading number three I see that you and Gibs have a lot in common.  You guys should pm



Lmfao. As in. He needs to get dicked down!?

Sorry gibs!


----------



## Hurt (May 18, 2019)

German89 said:


> Lmfao. As in. He needs to get dicked down!?
> 
> Sorry gibs!



I give him plenty thank you


----------



## Gadawg (May 19, 2019)

We are all just so glad you are finally free!


----------



## German89 (May 19, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> We are all just so glad you are finally free!


Who? me?

....


----------



## Gadawg (May 19, 2019)

German89 said:


> Who? me?
> 
> ....



No.  Gibs.  

Try and keep up!


----------



## Gibsonator (May 19, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> No.  Gibs.
> 
> Try and keep up!



lol. i give myself a cookie everytime i am a good sport


----------



## German89 (May 19, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> No.  Gibs.
> 
> Try and keep up!


LMFAO BLOODY 'ELL! 

I'm slow most days.


----------



## Jin (May 19, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> I will add, cbd heavy indica strains.....
> 
> 
> Im not sure why I ever poured all that toxic shit down my throat while this was available.
> ...



your love of dick?!?!


----------



## Gadawg (May 20, 2019)

Jin said:


> your love of dick?!?!



I wouldnt call it "love" anymore.  Those chik fil A "pray the gay away" courses work wonders.  I have night terrors now and my hands shake a lot but at least I love vagina now!


----------



## Blurred post (May 26, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> my biggest weakness is also my biggest strength. No matter what i focus on, good or bad, i am all in/full retard/no quit. That has gotten me far at my job, being a good father, the gym/my diet and now my relationship now that i am approaching those in a better way. Before moving all my focuses 110% towards positive things it was alchohol and let me tell ya i went full fukkin retard on that oh man. Glad those days are gone and I made the right choice to give it up before I lost it all.




I can relate. Booze'll getcha.  Maybe one day I'll have another pour of some fine Kentucky straight bourbon whiskey.


----------



## ccpro (May 26, 2019)

Blurred post said:


> I can relate. Booze'll getcha.  Maybe one day I'll have another pour of some fine Kentucky straight bourbon whiskey.


^^^^^Real^^^^^^  I like the idea of taking a break more than the idea of quitting!


----------



## NbleSavage (May 26, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> I will add, cbd heavy indica strains.....
> 
> Im not sure why I ever poured all that toxic shit down my throat while this was available.



My Nigga - although lately I've been really high on (pun intended) a nice balanced hybrid called Lambs in Space from Pilot Farms in Oregon. Does the trick fer me when my knees get to aching or when work stress robs my sleep.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 26, 2019)

NbleSavage said:


> My Nigga - although lately I've been really high on (pun intended) a nice balanced hybrid called Lambs in Space from Pilot Farms in Oregon. Does the trick fer me when my knees get to aching or when work stress robs my sleep.


Oregon got great buds ..


----------



## NbleSavage (May 26, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> Oregon got great buds ..



Fookin' aye! Got a lass out there who hooks me up. Had a strain named after Mt. Hood that may have been the best I've ever come across. 

Volcanoes make for some great soil apparently.


----------



## Gadawg (May 26, 2019)

Im joining a well known collective so I can get a california med card and have access to dispensary goods sent to my house in my bible beating, archaic, ignorant home state.  It's more expensive than my regular hookups but I like having choices of strain.  Some stuff (sativas especially) do not agree with me.  

I will say though, the cartels have been turning out some amazing product lately.  I guess our govt would rather my money go to them.....


----------



## ccpro (May 29, 2019)

Gibs....have I been asleep...nice avatar!!!  I need more please.


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 29, 2019)

My biggest weakness is being to reliable.
For instance I'm the person everyone seems to call when they need something because they know they can count on me. But when the shoes on the other foot all I seem to get is disappointment.


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 29, 2019)

JuiceTrain said:


> My biggest weakness is being to reliable.
> For instance I'm the person everyone seems to call when they need something because they know they can count on me. But when the shoes on the other foot all I seem to get is disappointment.




I've changed that habit lately by not being available....at all.
I hate lying but white lies are my new thing, it protects my inner peace.


----------



## Jin (May 29, 2019)

JuiceTrain said:


> I've changed that habit lately by not being available....at all.
> I hate lying but *white lies *are my new thing, it protects my inner peace.



Well, I’m offended by your racially insensitive comments. Maybe that’s your weakness: Being a hateful bigot.


----------



## automatondan (May 29, 2019)

Jin said:


> Well, I’m offended by your racially insensitive comments. Maybe that’s your weakness: Being a hateful bigot.



I saw this and was like "oh great, now what?" And then I realized you were being punny


----------



## Gibsonator (May 29, 2019)

JuiceTrain said:


> My biggest weakness is being to reliable.
> For instance I'm the person everyone seems to call when they need something because they know they can count on me. But when the shoes on the other foot all I seem to get is disappointment.



I hear that man, something I'm working on myself is to not have expectations of others, even if it's something that should be a no brainer or come automatically, easily, don't expect anything from other people. Hard to do, i know. the bigger part of me wants to say fuk that, people should be expected to do thier motherfukkin jobs, reciprocate, etc but at least this way you will not be let down and resentful, angry af.


----------

